# Fighters That Strikeforce Should Sign...



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*In building the roster of talent Coker has done excellent in alot of areas and I as a fan would love to see the roster improve with talent...

So looking at fighters who aren't tied to other orgs under contracts (Alvarez, Lombard) I've compiled a list of five fighters whom I think would be perfect up and coming fits to the roster of talent already budding....

If you can think of another fighter (free agent) feel free to add them to this list with a picture and reason why you think they would be a great addition to the roster......

Here is my list so far.....*

*Dave "Peewee" Herman*










*Excellent record of 16-2. One of those losses was a DQ because of illegal knees to Sokky.... Dave's an agressive heavyweight with excellent striking and a good chin... the only bad performance that can be listed is when he gassed in Japan. Cardio can be improved and Dave Herman is a monster I think he'd be an exciting addition and would love to see him slugging it out in the Strikeforce ranks.*

*Mamed "The Cannibal" Khalidov*










*Here is a LHW beast. Khalidov is a dynamic striker very dangerous off of his back and has KO power. I can't even imagine the wars in Strikeforce for him between guys like Feijao, Mousasi, Sobral, Hendo..... he's a threat to any LHW and I think he'd make a perfect fit. Solid record and is ready for a step up in competition IMO.*

*Paulo "Ely" Fihlo*










*Hasn't lost in his last five. Paulo is a dangerous MW and I don't think anyone wants to see his talent dwindle or flourish outside of any spotlight. He'd be facing solid competition in almost every fight at middleweight under the Strikeforce banner and I am interested to see how he would do.*

*Doug "The Rhino" Marshall*










*The LHW that we all love to hate hasn't lost a fight since 08 and is on a 5 fight win streak with 4 stoppages. With a solid record of 12-3 and 11 of those victories being finishes I think he needs to step onto a bigger playground. He always brings the fight.

Hate him or love him he's the kind of fighter who would be talked about*.

*Tatsuya "Crusher" Kawajiri*










*DREAMs heavy handed slugger is a downright exciting fighter to watch. A Melendez rematch would be epic if he could work his way up. With victories over Ribero, Hansen, JZ, and Edwards he's proven that he's better than your average LW compeditor. 4-1 in his last 5 Kawajiri is a solid fighter and would be a great addition.

Thoughts....*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My list. 


Jeff "The Snowman" Monson










Great fighter with a list of great wins, has actively campaigned hard to fight Fedor in the past from asking his for his release from the UFC to fight him in Bodog (he never got it soon enough and Fedor ended up fighting Matt Lindland instead.) to being the first guy ringing Afflictions phone after Barnett failed his piss test. Fedor needs a fight and this could give him an opportunity to prove he can hang with a world class grappler.


Ricco Rodriguez










Former UFC HW champ with a notable crash and burn fall from grace has worked hard to rebuild his life and career. Is on a 7 fight win streak and has dropped enough weight that he can now make LHW which talent wise is one of Strikeforce's weakest divisions.

others I would like to see signed, Paul Daley (the WW division is weak), Karo Parysian,


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think they should sign Keith Jardine and Luigi Viorivanti!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lombard,jardine,daley,parisayan,barnett to name a few...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Paul Daley
Karo Parisyan
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Tom 'Kong' Watson
Mamed Khalidov

They'd be my Top 5, though I like Toxic's shouts too, they'd both be very handy additions to the roster.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Paul Daley. That sucker punch will be forgotten but his skills remain. A fight against Nick Diaz would be amazing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would love to see Jeff Monson in the HW division. The guy has some serious grappling skills and he would have plenty of interesting fights and oppurtunities with Strikeforce.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

EDDIE ALVAREZ!!!


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think any of these people are under any contracts.

*Ricardo Arona*










Has great wins over people like Wanderlei Silva, Alistair Overeem and Dan Henderson.


*Alexandre Ferreira*










Has gone undefeated in last 7 fights.


*Christian M'Pumbu*










Dangerous submissions and good ground game.

and even though you said no fighters that are already signed...


*Hector Lombard*










Explosive fighter, current Bellator and CFC Middleweight champion. Has impressive record: 26-2. He would make a great addition.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> lombard,jardine,daley,parisayan,barnett to name a few...





edlavis88 said:


> EDDIE ALVAREZ!!!


Lombard and Alvarez are under contract.... I was more leaning towards available fighters with talent and no specific organization they have obligations to right now.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Definitely Jeff Monson... The Snowman is one of the best grapplers in the game today, a multiple time ADCC champ and an all around monster... I believe he also holds a win over current UFC contender Roy Nelson just little over a year ago 

Love that dude


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd like to see Pedro "The Rock" Rizzo in Strikeforce, to bring some heavy hands to the HW division.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Glover Teixeira (visa issues still a problem???)
Edson Barboza (bet the UFC will nab him)
Siyar "Afghan Killa" Bahadurzada


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Glover Teixeira (visa issues still a problem???)
> Edson Barboza (bet the UFC will nab him)
> Siyar "Afghan Killa" Bahadurzada


The only guy I know is the Afghan!:confused05:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I gotta agree with a lot of the guys that have been said: Alvarez, Kawajiri, Lombard, Daley, Khalidov, and Herman.
I also think they should sign Hornbuckle, Santiago, Cavalcante, and in the women's division Megumi. I know she is a lot lighter than Cyborg, but her submissions are amazing and if she can put on a little weight I think she could give Cyborg some problems.

I don't think they should sign Filho, he's just too unpredictable and not always the hardest worker. I also think Barnett is a bad idea, because he's gonna pop positive eventually. And I'll throw in Batista too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Santiago has already fought for Strikeforce before, is he not with them right now?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll add Ronys Torres to my list.

He lost to Melvin Guillard via a much debated UD, and then to Jacob Volkmann by split decision... and was then cut by the UFC. 

Haven't heard anything on him... maybe he'll end up with Impact or back with Jungle Fights...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Santiago has already fought for Strikeforce before, is he not with them right now?


All I know is that he hasn't fought for them in a long time. It's been 2 1/2 years. Although Overeem was under contact and didn't fight for them for 3 years.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe this could be a Strikeforce/World Victory Road unification title bout!:thumbsup:


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Boy Wonder said:


> I don't think any of these people are under any contracts.
> 
> *Ricardo Arona*
> 
> ...



I think ARONA is soon to fight for UFC, would love to see:

Daley 
Khalidov
Aleksander Emelianenko
Filho
Ricco Rodriguez

to sign for STRIKEFORCE, Ricco has some sick ground game which he showed against Big Nog in Pride FC.
Would love for FILHO to get his act together again too, BARNETT and MONSON could both be a good addition also, if they are going to let the likes of Lashley etc fight for them, why not a good quality established fighter.
Would also love to see u.k based fighters like Zelg Galesic, Tom Watson, Che Mills the guy that beat Zaromskis twice get their chance too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Alexander needs to get out of Russia!


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jul 19, 2010)

punchbag said:


> *I think ARONA is soon to fight for UFC,* would love to see:
> 
> Daley
> Khalidov
> ...


I haven't heard that.

This reminds me, can anyone update me on where Paulo Fhilo is?

He was supposed to fight Lombard but pulled out due to visa issues, so then is he in Bellator?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Filho fought in Australia a week or so ago. Fighting to a split draw against Denis Kang. The scoring was very strange too, with the judges scoring it 29-28, 27-30 and 29-29, not seen the fight, but I'm not exactly sure how 1 judge can score it 29-28 to 1 guy and another judge score it 27-30 to the other.

As for Arona, I'm pretty sure he was at one of the recent UFC events having talks with Dana. Been no news as to whether he's actually signed or not, but Dana's definitely confirmed that they've spoken to Arona.

Tom 'Kong' Watson needs to be snapped up by a big organisation soon too. He's British, but lives and trains in Canada with GSP and Firas Zahabi. He was part of GSP's training camp for the Dan Hardy fight, and has also done some training down at Greg Jackson's. He's on an 8 fight win streak, with his last 2 wins being very impressive ones, with a head kick KO of Travis Galbraith in February and then a UD win over talented grappler Matt Horwich in his last fight. He's due to finally fight Alex Reid in a BAMMA 4 show in September, so once he's knocked Alex out I'd love to see him move up to one of the big organisations. Should definitely be in the UFC ahead of some of the other British guys that have been signed recently.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way Arona will be fighting in one of those two promotions relatively soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd rather see Arona in Strikeforce, seeing as they need him more.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

At the UFC 114 Arona was trying to have a meeting with Dana.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Arona obviously wants to get back in the mainstream!:thumbsup:


----------

